# Walnut & Poplar Box call heading to new home



## screaminskullcalls (Sep 24, 2013)

Here is a Walnut & Poplar short box that is heading to a new home in AR.
Hope he likes it as much as I enjoyed building it :)
The box is poplar with walnut end blocks and dark chocolate colored walnut used for the inlay. The Paddle is crotch walnut with spalted white birch on the handle and front of the paddle.

http://i75.Rule #2/albums/i290/prowler53/IMG_3231.jpg


----------



## screaminskullcalls (Sep 24, 2013)

goslin99 said:


> How did you get my address??


from your next door neighbor, he bought it for you....LOL


----------



## rdnkmedic (Sep 24, 2013)

Another beauty.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 24, 2013)

Damn man... that just a classic.  Absolutely beautiful work. Turkey call tuned art... How awesome is that?
Scott


----------



## bearmanric (Sep 25, 2013)

Nice work. Rick


----------



## BrentWin (Sep 26, 2013)

Definitely a work of art!


----------



## RW Mackey (Sep 26, 2013)

BrentWin said:


> Definitely a work of art!



Sweet 

Roy


----------



## drycreek (Sep 26, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful but then again I'm prejudice. Love it.


----------

